# Anyone use a snuggle hut for single tiels?



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Mango seems to like to sleep on a more flat surface (food bowl, foraging bowl, pine cone, etc)....not a perch. I know to avoid nesty things to avoid hormonal behavior....but with a single bird (we think he's male) would it be a big deal? Anyone use that snuggle hut? Or even a platform perch?


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

I tried to put a snuggle hut in Jasper's cage once...bad idea. he is afraid of every last thing until he gets used to it, and this, as I tried to put it in he was flapping around and screeching. Maybe I went about it the wrong way, but if you have bird that's more on the timid side I wouldn't waste the money. Jezebelle likes new things so I could try it with her. 

Just my personal experience with it lol, maybe not much help.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I think I'm going to try one for Ducky as she sleeps on her water dish. It's either that or putting a platform of some type in for her. I would like to see what others say as well.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would go for the platform, its better


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree with DallyTsuka


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Platform shopping we will go!


----------

